# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Bands, wristbands >  Kiband, smartband for kids, KiLife Tech, Orem, Utah, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - KiLife Tech

"Kiband - A Smartband to Keep Kids Close" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Kiband - Our Story 

Published on Oct 11, 2014




> Kiband is the latest innovation in wearable child safety tech. Kiband eliminates the anxiety parents have in taking their children into public settings, while enabling the child to safely explore the world around them. Synced with the parents smartphone, the Kiband creates a mobile geofence controlled by the parent, giving parents peace of mind and children freedom to explore.

----------


## Airicist

What is the Kiband? 

Published on Dec 20, 2014




> The Kiband is a wearable smartband that gives parents control of an environment up to 400 feet in diameter. Kiband is more than a simple bluetooth tag. The key to delivering true peace of mind? Prevention. Kiband's smartband technology allows parents to set custom perimiters, actively map the enviornment, alert children when they are getting too far away, and alert parents to a child's exact location. This allows parent's to react before a child gets lost, not after. Be sure to watch the full video on Indiegogo and take advantage of our early bird pre-order specials.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the Kiband 

Published on Dec 12, 2014




> The Kiband is a wearable smartband that gives parents control of an environment up to 400 feet in diameter. Kiband is more than a simple bluetooth tag, the key to offering true peace of mind is prevention! Kiband's smartband technology allows parents to set custom perimeters, actively map the environment, alert children when they are getting too far away, and instantly alert parents to a child's exact location hands-free. This allows parents to react immediately before a child is lost, not after.

----------


## Airicist

Kiband - Indiegogo 

Uploaded on Jan 1, 2015




> Wearble Safety For Your Child. Controlled From Your Smartphone

----------


## Airicist

Article "Kiband is a smart bracelet to help parents keep their kids in sight at all times"

by Jason Hahn
January 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Kiband by KiLife Tech - An introduction 

Published on Apr 19, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Shay - I Am a Mom - Kiband by KiLife Tech

Published on Mar 8, 2016




> Meet Shay. She isn't every mom, but she is a mom. She deals with everything moms deal with to keep their families close and connected and like any mom, she worries. She worries that she won't get it right. We think she is getting right. She is just one mom, but to her children she is Mom and there is only one, and that is beautiful. Check it out.
> 
> To Nominate a Mom for an "I Am a Mom" Video visit:
> kiband.com/i-am-a-mom
> 
> About the Kiband
> The Kiband, a child tracker, allows you to be mindful of your kids in any environment while allowing them to live an active life. Place the Kiband on your child’s wrist with our simple one touch lock. You’re in control with custom distances set from your smartphone using the Kiband app. More than a child GPS, the Kiband will work anywhere on the planet without any monthly fees.

----------

